# Fairhaven kidding announcements!



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So..... Pepper kidded on the coldest day of the season at 16 degrees but delivered (standing up per her usual self) 3 beautiful kids, 2 nice does and a black roan buckling. Weights ranged from 7.5 pounds up to 9.1 pounds for the buckling. She is still a bit depressed, but doing much better (vet came out yesterday to give her some umph)..... AND because she wasn't feeling so well I was able to integrate my premie from Chouquette into the mix (yes she was counting kids and was confused for a while). I used a sweater from one of her other kids that I used at first and put it on him.... he is happy - so I will include his pic for last. He is the same size as other kids now, so it worked out well. First up will be her two does,(sorry for the multiple pics on one of the does, can't seem to delete) then her black roan buck, then the premie - Miracle Max!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! They are adorable! :inlove:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks!!!! I'm already having trouble thinking of selling them this year......but - I'm going to have to pick at some point....


----------



## Sweet_Song (Oct 8, 2014)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They're gorgeous and so sweet!
It'll be a tough decision...I know don't sell any...cave into goat math lol!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are all very cute! It’ll be tough to make a choice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Fiona kidded at noon today!!! Rough delivery, first was malpositioned - breech, hocks stuck in her pelvis. Blessing that I was there, poor mama. All seem to be doing well, triplets, all bucks (boo), but very happy they all made it. She chowed down and seems to be doing ok so far.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aw! Thank goodness you were there! They're adorable! How's Fiona? 
This years been rough Kidding wise, I hope your next is a textbook delivery!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Glad you were able to help her.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks Goofy - I've never had a year like this. I'm tired (what day is this?) but blessed I could save most of the kids and moms this year. Bella and Rou had better treat me right this year - or no snacks for anyone! Fiona is doing great and the kids are on their way ( still make sure they are figuring out how to latch every few hours). Pepper is still off, but better. She is a mystery to me. Didn't have to pull kids but she just got depressed, loss of appetite, etc. Even had the vet out. Been through a bunch of meds. See some improvement. Chou is fine - mystery except for maybe a slam as to why she went so early . All kids show no signs of deficiencies and are healthy. I have no idea what is going on this year.... hope to not have a repeat either. And I need more Girls darn it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope and pray the girls left give you lots of does.
Maybe it's the lack of sunshine and fresh forage that's bringing these girls down. I don't know but there's something. I really hope Pepper picks up!
Hang in there! (Hug)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Goofy - I needed a love option for your post! Pepper still off, back to vet for more meds - still have no clue what is going on with her. Bella supposed to kid today, but I think no way..... we shall see. I feel very humbled by this year's kidding season. And blessed, because it could be so much worse!


----------



## NightShadeMeadows (Apr 8, 2019)

Beautiful babies!! I love that moonspotted little one, but of course, I am biased. It looks a lot like my Uhtred  They are lucky you were there to help out!! Good job Momma Fiona and you too!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How's everyone doing? Thought I'd check in.
How's Pepper? 
Did Bella kid? What's Rou doing?
Praying all is going great ((HUG))


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Goofy! Thanks for asking - let's just say this year has been rough! Bella kidded twin bucks (blegh a buck year for me) a couple of days ago. Rou left to kid. Pepper is not doing well since kidding..... so taking lots of time to try to bring her around. Babies are all well..... no pics of new babies - bottle feeding a lot and trying to get Pepper well...........Knew my time would come with some problems, but didn't figure they would all be different and in one year..... going to start a post about Pepper when I find time, just so busy trying to keep up! Send me some prayers and hugs!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Congrats on the bucks(even if they weren't does)

So sorry to hear pepper isn't doing well. Sending prayers that she recover quickly:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

